# I miss feeling well :(



## Hungry1998 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I would say "I hope everyone is well" but as we are here....most of us probably arent 

Im in my early thirties and have suffered from IBS for a long time now (still not convinced its not something else to be honest)

I have bouts where I will be on the toilet 6-7 times every morning, then days where I feel like I need to go but cant....

But what is killing me now is this, and it sounds funny but its really not, from the moment I wake up, till the moment I go to sleep I have a massive amount of wind, I am talking constantly burping! And then when I do go to sleep I get trapped wind so painful it wakes me up, then I end up having 2-3 hours sleep for the night feel like absolute rubbish the next day

Ive been having flare ups like this, the pain is so bad in my stomach, it hurts in my side (I am convinced it is my gallbladder) and right into my back. These flare ups usually lasted a few days then steadily went, this time it flared up about a month ago and shows no signs of going at all, its horendous, leading up to christmas I was eating nothing but porridge with almond milk, plain rice dishes and dry crackers, its no way to eat for someone who loves food!

So there you go, I am in agonising torture, my current obsession is that it is my gallbladder and I will have to have it out and be off work for six weeks (which would kill me!!!)

Ive tried everything you can get over the counter, nothing works, I drink ginger tea that I make myself, and I am on 10mg of dicycloverine three times a day, which strangely helps for a short while then it makes me feel crap.

I'm pretty depressed really, I am a really active guy and I feel like an old man


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

It's not your gallbladder ..so pl. stop thinking about removing it. That will be big mistake. Your gut bacteria is creating gas issues which sometimes causes upward pressure or downward. Stop all sugary stuff and see if you see improvement in gas. This would solve 50% of the problem.


----------



## Jesse1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Hungry1998,

I'm a 25 yo male and have had IBS with GERD since I was 17. What you are describing sounds like IBS. I have been in a similar boat with a lot of gas and a lot of reflux recently. I don't remember these symptoms ever being so bad. A low-FODMAP diet seemed to be the only thing that stopped the gas, burping still happened. However as I love food as you do, I didn't last on the diet. What do you do for a living?


----------

